# Teton Gravity Research Fort Collins Show Oct 20



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Folks - 
The Teton Gravity Research crew is making an annual stop in Fort Collins Thursday night at the Aggie Theater. 

Winter's peaking around the corner, so get your ski & snowboard stoke with the premiere of TGR's latest 16mm bonanza, _The Tangerine Dream._ 

Free prizes from The North Face, Rossignol, Dynastar, Smith, Arapahoe Basin, Copper Mountain, Loveland Ski Area, *FREE SKIS,* and a drawing for the grand prize: *A trip for 2 with Chugach Powder Guides in Girdwood Alaska.*(Think it's BS?? A kid from the Denver show won last year!!) 

Doors open at 7:30 pm, and the movie kicks off at 8:00 pm. *Fort Collins sold out last year, so get there early for a good seat. *

Tix are $7 presale and $9 night of show plus special deals for CSU Ski Club members. 

For more info or to check out the trailer, log on to www.tetongravity.com

See you there!


----------

